# Worms around goat's anus



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 7, 2012)

One of my goats has small white worms around her anus. What type of worm is this and how do I treat it? I have "safe-guard" and "Quest gel" on hand, will one of these work?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 7, 2012)

Worm her. I use Safe-Guard. I'll do some research.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 7, 2012)

What is the withdrawal time for goats in milk?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 7, 2012)

Does this sound like them?
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/tapeworms.html

idk about the withdraw time. Your vet might know.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 7, 2012)

Either pinworms or tapeworms!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like tapeworms, use Valbazen, 1 cc. per 10 lbs of goat weight.

Milk withdrawal, 7 days.

DonnaBelle


----------

